# Citalopram (celexa) to Mirtazapine (Remeron) help please?



## solitarymonkey (Feb 15, 2009)

morning all.
long story short.
i've been on 40mg of citalopram for probably about 5 months or so, and have recently been in the process of changing to mirtazapine.
the switch was prescribed by a doctor of the crisis team who wanted to try a different med as the citalopram blatently isnt working.
after a week and a half (i think) of taking 15mg of mirtazapine and a reduced dose of 20mg citalopram i've now been bumped up to 30mg of mirtazapine and 0mg of citalopram (citalopram intake completely stopped). i believe this was thursday when this change took effect.
now, here is where i would like some support/reasurance/whatever you wanna say that may have a positive impact one way or another.
the mirtazapine's antihistamine effect on causing drowsiness is now gone. that went a matter of days after starting it.
but since about sunday, i've noticed my head feels very slow all day. like being drowzy, but WITHOUT the tiredness. i'm awake and alert, but feel rather "dead".
i feel very confused all the time and possibly more intollerant of annoyances than usual. things irritate me quite a lot (or maybe that's just because my mum gives off an aura of annoyingness that keeps with me?).
i think things look clearer (think of how the world looks when you get hit by a hefty caffeine boost. it's not a sharper image (visual), it's more taking in loads more detail, if that makes any sense to you?) but i take none of it in.
my eyes are shifting all over the place when i leave the house, or on the odd occasion at home (just like what i'm sure you all experience during a high anxiety moment)
and concentration is decreasing even more.
has anyone else felt like this on a meds change, or during either drug course?
is there any possibility of this being a mild case of SSRI discontinuation syndrome? i say mild as i know that mirtazapine is an NaSSA and i'll still be getting serotonin "action" from it even without the citalopram. so could it just be due to a possible change in "strength" or whatever it is i'm trying to say?
if anyone could offer an input, please do. or ask me whatever you need if i didnt say something for the help.
cheers peeps.

P.S. i'm also taking 20mg of propranolol about 3 times a day.


----------



## arth67 (Aug 6, 2009)

I would lower the dose for a while and take it just before bed, your side effects are fairly normal and should stop soon

its associated with compulsive eating for some


----------



## Vini Vidi Vici (Jul 4, 2009)

I don't think Mirtazapine compares at all to the serotonergic effects of Citalopram. It is claimed to be a serotonergic and noradrenerrgic antidepressant.....but mainly, it just blocks serotonin receptors, which is mostly responsible for its antidepressant effect. you are very likely experiencing some symptoms of SSRI discontinuation....although mirtazapine may alleviate a little bit of the symptoms.


----------



## jim_morrison (Aug 17, 2008)

Vini Vidi Vici said:


> I don't think Mirtazapine compares at all to the serotonergic effects of Citalopram. It is claimed to be a serotonergic and noradrenerrgic antidepressant.....but mainly, it just blocks serotonin receptors, which is mostly responsible for its antidepressant effect. you are very likely experiencing some symptoms of SSRI discontinuation....although mirtazapine may alleviate a little bit of the symptoms.


Yeah after taking mirtazapine for about 5 months now, I'd have to agree that it's supposed pro serotonergic effects seem to be nil, it just does not feel like a serotonergic drug to me, I mean ok the lack of usual serotonergic side effects like sexual dysfunction and nausea etc might be explained away by the fact that it blocks certain serotonergic receptors, but it seems to also lack any positive serotonergic effects aswell for example it's pretty much ineffective for my OCD.


----------



## Brandon5 (Oct 16, 2014)

I began taking mirtazapine after celexa was making my ibs act up. I noticed during the transition that I was irritable and it was harder to smile. The mirtazapine has helped with depression slightly, but I was mainly taking it to deal with my ibs. A red flag about the drug came up within the first couple weeks after taking it. I was feeling fearful at places like outsided at night when I hadn't before ever. Sounds and noises were freaking me out. These effects lessened over time but overall I was much less sociable and more fearful, and the last month or two I have noticed that it has made my anxiety bad to the point that I feel physical pains in my body and muscle tension.

So what started out as a drug that slowed down my gut function and helped me gain weight, ended up being a contributor to my anxiety as well as mental confusion and poor coordination at times.

Overall, i would not recommend mirtazapine as a good drug for social anxiety. I have been told that on the drug I talk slower like I'm out of it and speaking becomes something of a chore when it comes out so slow and awkward.


----------

